# Can teething cause a hoarse/raspy voice?



## socitycourty

my Lo has been fussy and clingy today, seems like her teeth are bothering, no other signs of being ill ...she's eating, drinking and playing, no temperature. 

I'm wondering if teething can cause her to have a raspy voice and also to just be really fussy/clingy? she's got 2 on the bottom that erupted and I don't see any holes anywhere else....

:wacko:


----------



## Sapphire83

I don't know whether a hoarse voice is linked to teething but LO's voice has also been bit hoarse lately and she has just cut her first tooth. Coincidence? :shrug:


----------



## socitycourty

yeah it's just one of those things..............teething can be so strange!


----------



## Bellybump89

Mine too! It's such an odd thing ! 

I know she's not sick and she's cutting her first two teeth as we speak


----------



## pinklightbulb

I would put it down to teething myself too!


----------



## carlyjade86

I had exactly the same thread last week and was told no, it's from excessive crying, only she hasn't cried excessively so I vote yes it can! Elsie's still a tad raspy now!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1720697-hoarse-voice-3mths.html


----------



## socitycourty

yeah she still sounds it today......and hasn't done very much crying so i do think teething........such strange side effects!


----------



## Flowerbaby

My LO gets a hoarse voice as though she has a terribly sore throat and she also gets a cough when teething, but dosent suffer with dribbling, runny nose or any of the 'usual' teething symptoms so i think this is hers iykwim! Shes also been extremely clingly and wingey last week or so and is currently cutting four top teeth! So yes i do think its a symptom! The doctor told me its caused by excess saliva in her throat and as it dosent run out, so too speak, it causes a hoarse voice and chesty sounding cough! xx


----------



## Bunnikins

Interesting. I've had the same problem this week. Extremely clingy and sounds like she's losing her voice. I thought it must have been her crying a lot while I was at work Monday but I'm assured she didn't, and she doesn't cry much anyway, just whines when mardy. No teeth that I can feel yet but she's way too wriggly for me to have a good look/feel. I think itmust be a symptom!


----------

